# Shimano Stradic FK



## derfrank (26. Februar 2016)

Da Winter ist |uhoh: hat eine neue Combo bei mir Einzug gehalten.
Eine Baitjigger H und eine Stradic FK. Die eine von Ussat und die Rolle bei Moritz in Nauen gekauft. Das erste was ich mit einer neuen Rolle mache ist auseinander bauen, reinigen und neu fetten. Das hat sich bei der Stradic als sehr leicht herausgestellt. Das auseinander ging recht flink und siehe da im inneren sehr gut gefettet. Das sah bei meiner Biomaster Sw nicht so schön aus. Im allgemeinen macht die Rolle einen guten Eindruck. Beweisen muss sie sich ja dann am Wasser #6.
Ps: Im Außenbereich coole Torxschrauben unter der Abdeckung Kreuzschlitz |gr:. Hier 3 kleine Bilder


----------



## RayZero (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Shimano Stradic FK*

Habe sie auch - tolle Rolle. Super robust und super weicher Lauf. Auch optisch ein Leckerbissen


----------



## glavoc (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Shimano Stradic FK*

Hat die neue/bzw. was hat die neue FG (Hagene) für ein Kugellager im Schnurlaufröllchen und läßt sich dieses ggf. (aus-)tauschen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Shimano Stradic FK*

Ich schubs das mal ins basteln...


----------



## Wollebre (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Shimano Stradic FK*



glavoc schrieb:


> Hat die neue/bzw. was hat die neue FG (Hagene) für ein Kugellager im Schnurlaufröllchen und läßt sich dieses ggf. (aus-)tauschen?


 

 habe bei Shimano Holland ein Röllchen mit intergriertem Kugellager bestellt. Ist noch nicht lieferbar da die Rolle zu neu.
 Bin auch interessiert was Shimano sich hat einfallen lassen.

 Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## glavoc (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Shimano Stradic FK*



Wollebre schrieb:


> habe bei Shimano Holland ein *Röllchen mit intergriertem Kugellager *bestellt. Ist noch nicht lieferbar da die Rolle zu neu.
> Bin auch interessiert was Shimano *sich hat einfallen lassen*.
> 
> Gruß Wolfgang



Sehr schön Wollebre klasse!. So wie mir per pn mitgeteilt wurde (Danke an dieser Stelle!) ist es ja wohl reingepresst...
War auch vor der Entscheidung gestanden FJ oder FK Hagene. Hätte sehr gerne auf den "Rückwärtslaufumschalter" der FJ verzichtet, jedoch ihr erprobtes SLR in der neuen (und leichteren) FK mitgenommen...
hab mich dann für die FJ entschieden.


----------



## Meterhering (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Shimano Stradic FK*

Moin, die Rolle hat doch Shielded A-RB Kugellager, und eine Wasserdichte Bremse. Das ist ja erstmal dieselbe Ausstattung wie teurere SW Rollen. Kann man die Stradic auch bedenkenlos im Salzwasser einsetzen, bei entsprechender Pflege??? Ich suche die beste Salzwasserrolle in dieser Preisklasse und in den USA wird die Stradic als Inshore Rolle verkauft.


----------



## Wollebre (26. August 2016)

*AW: Shimano Stradic FK Schnurlaufröllchen*

hat einige Zeit gedauert aber jetzt eine Stella 3000HG-I bekommen. Auch die hat das neue Röllchen mit eingepreßtem Kugellager.

 Röllchen/Lager sind wirklich fest verbunden und ließen sich nicht trennen. Habe auch keine Gewalt angewendet. Wenn ich mal eins als Ersatzteil bekomme werde ich das machen, egal ob etwas dabei kaputt geht....

 Nur über eins muß man sich klar sein. Auch wenn das Röllchen gegen Eindringen von Wasser und Schmutzpartikel dicht ist (sein soll), ist der innere Verschleiß nicht aufzuhalten. Da bin ich gespannt zu hören nach welcher Einsatzzeit ein Austausch fällig wird.

 Wolfgang


----------



## Jamdoumo (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Shimano Stradic FK*

Und umbauen is nicht? 

 Schnurlaufröllchen aus der anderen Rolle da einsetzen?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Shimano Stradic FK Schnurlaufröllchen*

Danke für die Fotos! #6



Wollebre schrieb:


> Röllchen/Lager sind wirklich fest verbunden und ließen sich nicht trennen. Habe auch keine Gewalt angewendet. Wenn ich mal eins als Ersatzteil bekomme werde ich das machen, egal ob etwas dabei kaputt geht....


Mit 2 genau passenden Stempeln innen+außen bekommt man das Lager wohl in jedem Falle mit dem dicken Hammer rausgeschlagen und es wird sich dabei je nach Verklebungsgrad zerlegen.
Man könnte dann aber ein richtiges Kugellager einsetzen, das äußere Röllchen sollte bei guter Auflage sich nicht verformen.

Erinnert mich an den Stoßdämpfertausch und ähnlichem Billiggedöns bei den heutigen Massen-PKWs, da werden auch vielfach nicht-reguläre Einmalteile verbaut. 
Somit muss die neue Shimano jetzt auch erstmal in die "Freie Werkstatt" :q , um richtig fit ausgerüstet zu sein.


----------



## Jamdoumo (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Shimano Stradic FK*

Wenns verklebt ist geht erwärmen oder erhitzen im Backhofen doch bestimmt.


----------

